# Post op calcium- was:Seeing surgeon in am



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Have an appointment first thing in the morning to have my thyroid surgery scheduled. I had a partial thyroidectomy in 2001 that was supposed to be a TT, so this is the remainder being removed.

Add a background: My grandfather worked on the Manhattan Project in Oak Ridge, TN and we believe, as a result, pretty much everyone in our family had been affected. I have 4 aunts who had familial papillary thyroid cancer, as well as a first cousin and a second cousin recently diagnosed. It seems the only ones who have not been diagnosed are those who have had the thyroid removed. I had the partial done due to nodules and a growing heterogenous area, but it came back benign during surgery so the surgeon left the other lobe and recommended suppression therapy. I moved a few times and really got lax on following up but a few years ago my mom insisted I have an ultrasound done and the remainder wad starting to have changes. Through repeat ultrasound monitoring, it now had nodules and cystic areas as well add the heterogenous consistency. And my T4 isn't converting so my medication is now 125 mcg Levothyroxine and Chrome daily.

I got my pcp to refer me to my endocrinologist and after a few visits and discussion, agreed that it would be best to remove the rest.

So that leads me to my appt tomorrow and hopefully a quickly schedule surgery. I hate waiting and already had to wait 6 weeks for this appt.

Since it's been 14 years since my last thyroidectomy, should I expect to be having am overnight stay? (I hope so). I also have a bleeding disorder, so that might need extra monitoring. Is it reasonable to think I can return to work in less than a week? I am a registered nurse in a health department clinic setting.

Add you can tell by my posting at 2 am, insomnia is my enemy.

Sonya


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!

I am so sorry you have to go through this again. In your families case, there is no question that environmental issues probably are the trigger for what was lying dormant.

Good luck this morning and please let us know when your surgery is scheduled. I did not have the surgery so I am going to count on other posters coming along to offer there support and some tips for recovery!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was in the hospital for one night. I think that's standard for most people - of course there are always exceptions. Some people have this done as an outpatient and others sometimes experience complications and have to stay a few days.

My surgeon insisted on two weeks off of work. I probably could have gone back after a week. Do you often have to do heavy lifting?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was also in the hospital overnight - it was still considered out patient. They like to check calcium levels prior to your leaving.

Less than a week before returning to work is awful fast. Are you taking replacement medications because of your prior surgery? If you have that dialed in you may be OK - certainly, no lifting. I drive a car less than a week post op to get labs run.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My two surgeries were 20 years apart; I stayed overnight. They may want to keep you longer since you have a bleeding disorder. Good Luck!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I was an overnight-er, as well. I think that's the norm now for thyroid surgeries now.

Are you on your feet a lot with your job? I went back after a week but I have a desk job.


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Surgery is scheduled for this coming Monday 4/27 and he will keep me one night in the hospital with a drain and remove that the next day and check levels and if all is good send me home. He has my post op appt scheduled for about 9 days later and if all is good then I can go back to work, but he filled out my fmla paperwork to be out for 2 weeks.

I hate waiting and these last couple of days will make me anxious, I'm sure. To pass the time this weekend, I'm running in the OKC Memorial 5K...first one ever. Go me!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds pretty standard -- good luck and good luck on the 5k!

Let us know how you do, ok?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That sounds exactly like my surgery! I was such a baby about the drain (it grossed me out to no end having a hole in my neck with a tube running out), but it really does help keep the swelling down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good for you! Love you frame of mind. "When the going gets tough, the tough get going!"

I like the way you roll. LOL!!

You will be in our thoughts Monday. And do pamper yourself; you deserve it!

Hugs,


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Surgery went as planned yesterday afternoon. Drain was nasty and quite uncomfortable when he removed it this morning. Not much pain. Going home in a bit. My ionized calcium level was 0.9 this morning so I had to have a bag of IV calcium before leaving. I have to continue the Calcium+D 600 mg twice a day that I already take and also add 4000 mg of Tums twice a day plus a new script for Rocaltrol 0.25 mcg once a day. I'll see my endocrinologist on Friday and have it rechecked and then see my surgeon next Tuesday for post-op and pathology results.

I'm so tired today... gonna get home and crash into my bed for the rest of the day.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad to hear from you. Sleep is the best medicine right now!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

So good to hear from you and you just do what the doc says and take good care of yourself. There is only one you!

Sending healing thoughts your way.

...........................and some gentle hugs too!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wasn't the drain the grossest?? It was so nasty and I couldn't believe how much tubing was in my neck when the surgeon pulled it out. That was definitely the worst part for me.

Get lots of rest but remember to try and do some light walking/moving around in the next few days. It will help your body get rid of the anesthesia faster.


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Slept most of yesterday when I got home. Today my hubby returned to work so I was home alone but my mom was just a phone call away. Woke up at 7, took my thyroid meds, then my pain pill, then a couple hours later, my vitamins then Tums. I rested but made sure to get up and walk around a few times and cleaned my incision and put Bactroban ointment on it as directed. It's already itching (who knew healing was so itchy). Mom's bringing chicken enchiladas down for dinner.

I think the swelling is the most annoying part. Just feel like my neck is huge and tight, but it looks good.


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Jenny, the drain was pretty gross. It kinda hurt when he took it out and it left a pencil size hole under my scar, but it's closing quickly. Just keeping it covered until it's closed.


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Oh... and I did the 5K in OKC on Sunday! My time was 48:55, which I'm proud of for my first 5K. Middle of the pack I was. Funniest part was when I raised my hands in victory as I crossed the finish line, and my phone feel out of my bra onto the timing strip... the finish line pic was hilarious!


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

YOU GO! That's a huge accomplishment!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work!!!!


----------

